# First time I saw this



## andro (27/2/15)

in vredenburg mall .....

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

Most of us don't need to worry then, I only carry an advanced asthma inhaler

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ashley A (27/2/15)

No firearms including e-cigarettes? Where do I get one of those dual purpose gadgets?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (27/2/15)

Interesting @andro 
So the mall is lumping vaping together with smoking
I suppose they got complaints from people who didnt like vapers vaping away shamelessly in the mall. 

On that point, when I am in a mall, i do vape. Not quite stealth but i try not to make it too obvious. So i will vape something a bit milder on the clouds like the Evod or the Reo/Rm2


----------



## BigB (27/2/15)

The bigger malls in Toti have a Twisp counter with the salesmen/ladies vaping away to demonstrate. It's going to be interesting if they want to ban vaping in the center after licensing a Twisp counter.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll (28/2/15)

I will take a bet that the management is uneducated on what vaping is.

They probably listened to "Radio Sonder Mense" and took the media scare tactics to heart and implemented this ban.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

